
Show HN: Read all Medium stories for free - swapagarwal
If someone here reads on Medium a lot, this might be useful for you: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;mediumship<p>This is my second browser extension and it&#x27;s open-source. It lets you read all Medium stories for free.<p>Hugs and &#x2F; or bugs welcome!
======
ecares
Medium business model is terrible and that's pretty much why I stopped
publishing on this platform.

Also, some people are going with "quantity over quality" on Medium just to
make money.

Once, someoene asked me for feedback on their article, I was happy to provide
it, but when I saw I had to pay for this, there was no way I would do it.

------
swapagarwal
Clickable Link:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mediumship](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mediumship)

~~~
vertis
I don't understand the requirement to have either a link or text. Surely it
would make more sense to allow someone to explain WHY they're posting
something and still have the link be clickable.

~~~
detaro
AFAIK so people don't get to post a link and have their take on it stand above
all other discussion.

~~~
swapagarwal
I never really dived into it but this seems plausible. :)

------
enkiv2
Is this actually a common problem? Back when I started paying for a
membership, I only really ran into 1 or 2 premium stories a month (out of the
hundreds I read)...

------
seonsakke
I wonder how long it'll take for Medium to block this? :)

~~~
swapagarwal
We've emailed to Medium's security department about this issue, and the reply
says that the method is intended.

[https://github.com/swapagarwal/mediumship#disclaimer](https://github.com/swapagarwal/mediumship#disclaimer)

------
kull
Why is this in Ask HN, instead of Show ?

~~~
swapagarwal
My bad! Fixing...

